# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Всеволод Иванов: Уже на стадии пилотного внедрения InfoWatch Traffic Monitor выявлял мошеннические схемы, факты воровства и коррупции

## CyberWriter

Всеволод Иванов        


                                    Уже на стадии пилотного внедрения InfoWatch Traffic Monitor выявлял мошеннические схемы, факты воровства и коррупции        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Всеволод Иванов, заместитель генерального директора Группы компаний InfoWatch, исполнительный директор ЗАО «ИнфоВотч». Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

